# Big Island- Waipio Valley



## DonM (May 6, 2009)

I have never gone into this valley. I understand it's rather steep, and requires a guided tour or the use of a four wheel drive vechicle?

Does anyone have first hand experience with this area of the Big Island?

Has anyone done horseback riding while in the valley?

thanks
don


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2009)

We did the guided van/truck tour about 8 years ago.  It was interesting but I wouldn't miss it if I hadn't done it.  If you want a change from the beach and you've done the volcano and seen the petroglyphs it's another part of the Island.  It's more like Kauai than the rest of the big island and interesting from that aspect.


----------



## Werner (May 6, 2009)

Two summers ago, we took the Wapio Valley tour that starts with a 4WD trip down into the valley and switches to a horseback ride in the valley.  Waipio is a working valley of mostly taro farmers.  The most spectacular view is from the small park on the rim where you can park without going down into the valley.  There is a waterfall at the end of the valley that you can see from the horseback ride.  It features prominently in many photos of the valley but it wasn't running very well when we were there.   It's an interesting way to see a bit of an old Hawaii farming culture.

PS,  We are experienced 4-wheelers but I wouldn't want to take a typical rental SUV down that steep valley.  A real Jeep with a Low/Low 4WD gear might be OK but there really isn't any reason to drive yourself.  I think most of the interesting roads back into the valley (where the horses go) are private so you can't do much when you get there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 6, 2009)

An alternative is to pop for a helicopter tour that flies into the Waimanu Valley, which is the next valley over from Waipio.  There are dozens of waterfalls in the Waimanu, including a formation that is a geologic clone of the Wai'ale'ale "crater" on Kaua'i.  Simply spectacular.


----------



## hibbeln (May 6, 2009)

Wow!  Those are amazing photographs.
You're making me think that maybe our trip to Kauai this summer is the time to finally pop for a helicopter tour (5 trips and we've never done one).

We've driven TWICE down into the Waipio Valley.  Once in a crappy rental jeep, once in a Chevy Blazer.  I'm not sure either one was truly a 4WD.  No problems either time, just put it in low gear and go.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (May 6, 2009)

Werner said:


> Two summers ago, we took the Wapio Valley tour that starts with a 4WD trip down into the valley and switches to a horseback ride in the valley.  Waipio is a working valley of mostly taro farmers.  The most spectacular view is from the small park on the rim where you can park without going down into the valley.  There is a waterfall at the end of the valley that you can see from the horseback ride.  It features prominently in many photos of the valley but it wasn't running very well when we were there.   It's an interesting way to see a bit of an old Hawaii farming culture.
> 
> PS,  We are experienced 4-wheelers but I wouldn't want to take a typical rental SUV down that steep valley.  A real Jeep with a Low/Low 4WD gear might be OK but there really isn't any reason to drive yourself.  I think most of the interesting roads back into the valley (where the horses go) are private so you can't do much when you get there.



I would not advice driving yourself! My kids, BIL, and DS went down to go horseback riding via the jeep and driver the horseback riding business provided. My BIL is not a faint hearted person and he was scared! He said he looked out the window and looked down and could not see the road! The road is very narrow and for very experienced drivers only ( the ones who do it daily.) 

Once down in the valley, they had a wonderful time! They got to see the waterfall and loved it!  There is no electricity, maybe some generators..a very different lifestyle, but worth seeing!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 6, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> Wow!  Those are amazing photographs.
> You're making me think that maybe our trip to Kauai this summer is the time to finally pop for a helicopter tour (5 trips and we've never done one).
> 
> We've driven TWICE down into the Waipio Valley.  Once in a crappy rental jeep, once in a Chevy Blazer.  I'm not sure either one was truly a 4WD.  No problems either time, just put it in low gear and go.



Just to be clear; those photos I posted are from the Waimanu Valley on the Big Island, and not Wai'ale'ale on Kaua'i.

Here are some more of the Kohala Coast, just outside the mouth of the Waimanu Valley.


----------



## eschjw (May 6, 2009)

*Waipio Valley Wagon Tour*

We took a wagon tour of the valley in 2007 and it was a lot of fun. They take you down into the valley in a van and then you tour the valley in a mule drawn wagon. Our guide lived in the valley and she was very good. If you  take an early tour and they have room, they are willing to drop you off a short walk from the huge black sand beach and let you take the next van back up. I highly recommend this tour. Here is a link to the web site --->  http://www.waipiovalleywagontours.com/

Do not even think about driving down into this valley on your own! It is a very steep one lane road with pull over passing spots that only people who know the road *well* should try. When you are going up you can not stop because you will stall and you will have to back down to the bottom to restart your vehicle.  

Before we meet for the tour, we went to the park at the start of the road and view was fabulous. It is a must even if you don't take a tour into the valley.

 Enjoy Joe


----------



## jehb2 (May 6, 2009)

Werner said:


> we took the Wapio Valley tour [/URL]that starts with a 4WD trip down into the valley and switches to a horseback ride in the valley.



We did this tour as well.  My sister said it was one of her favorite parts of her Hawaiian vacation.  We always go to the lookout point.  

You definitely should not and can not drive yourself.  Once when we took my husband's family they decided we could all walk down.  We only went about 100-200 meters down.  It was crazy.  It was so steep we had great difficulty walking the short way back up.


----------



## citymouse0_1 (May 6, 2009)

We went to the valley two years ago.  I had the same question before I went.  Our group of four took a Jeep Wrangler down, explored, and then back up.  I believe that there are some spots that are only wide enough for one vehicle (so the vehicle going down has to yield).  It wasn't that bad and I would probably do it again.

If you aren't confident I would just avoid the drive down altogther.


----------



## dmbrand (May 6, 2009)

Wow!  We are going to Big Island this June, and I think we will want to do this.  So, these photos are taken from a helicopter ride?  I think I may need to do so more research....


----------



## lynne (May 6, 2009)

The waterfalls are abundant throughout the Hamakua Coast thanks to the rainfall we have had this year.  It has been raining almost every day since January.  Some days 1/4 - 1/2 inch, some days 3 inches.  Very unusual but for visitors who want to see waterfalls, it is a bonus.  The mornings have been very sunny and by afternoon the clouds start to roll in and with that, the rain.


----------



## Conan (May 6, 2009)

DonM said:


> Has anyone done horseback riding while in the valley?



We enjoyed the horseback trail - - closer to nature than riding in a wagon.  No experience needed.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 6, 2009)

eschjw said:


> We took a wagon tour of the valley in 2007 and it was a lot of fun. They take you down into the valley in a van and then you tour the valley in a mule drawn wagon. Our guide lived in the valley and she was very good. If you  take an early tour and they have room, they are willing to drop you off a short walk from the huge black sand beach and let you take the next van back up. I highly recommend this tour. Here is a link to the web site --->  http://www.waipiovalleywagontours.com/
> 
> Do not even think about driving down into this valley on your own! It is a very steep one lane road with pull over passing spots that only people who know the road *well* should try. When you are going up you can not stop because you will stall and you will have to back down to the bottom to restart your vehicle.
> 
> ...



We did this same tour, also in 2007 (Sept) . . . and enjoyed it.  I also echo the comments about taking your own vehicle down the very steep road to the valley floor!

Here is the link to the travel journal review I wrote for the travel site IgoUgo.com:  http://www.igougo.com/story-s1339981-Hawaii_(Big_Island)-Waipio_Valley_Wagon_Tour.html .


----------



## AKE (May 6, 2009)

I dont think that rental cars are allowed to go into the valley - check first because if you do drive down there and get into trouble then it could be $$$.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2009)

dmbrand said:


> Wow!  We are going to Big Island this June, and I think we will want to do this.  So, these photos are taken from a helicopter ride?  I think I may need to do so more research....



Yes they are taken from a helicopter.   We took off from Kona, flew over the top of Hualalai volcano, past Mauna Loa, over the eruption zone on Kilauea, up the Hamakua coast, along the Kohala seacliffs and into the Waimanu Valley, then returned to Kona via Waimea and Waikoloa.  Here is a link to a slide show from the trip.

And here is a link to a thread on the topic:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63113


----------



## luvsvacation22 (May 7, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes they are taken from a helicopter.   We took off from Kono, flew over the top of Hualalai volcano, past Mauna Loa, over the eruption zone on Kilauea, up the Hamakua coast, along the Kohala seacliffs and into the Waimanu Valley, then returned to Kona via Waimea and Waikoloa.  Here is a link to a slide show from the trip.
> 
> And here is a link to a thread on the topic:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63113



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## dmbrand (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures, Steve.  Thanks for sharing.  Our family can't wait to get there!


----------



## nicklinneh (May 7, 2009)

15 years ago my wife and I parked at the top and hiked down. We camped on the beach, explored  the next day and hiked back up. It's a hard walk with backpacks, but it's not far. For anyone that wants to camp topside, there's a nice state park about 5-10 miles away. -ken


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2009)

dmbrand said:


> Great pictures, Steve.  Thanks for sharing.  Our family can't wait to get there!


Dawn - be aware that on the Big Island a full island helicopter tour such we took is more expensive than a full island fly-around on Kaua'i.  That's because the Big Island is, well, bigger, which means more air time to move among the sites. IIRC - our flight was almost two hours long. But as I think the photos show, there's really nothing like it for being able to see some parts of the Big Island.

When we flew we took the first flight of the morning, at 7 am.  I insisted on that specifically because the lighting for picture taking is better in the early morning and the late afternoon.  I opted for the morning because when the trade winds are blowing the windward parts of the island generally have fewer clouds in the morning.  In fact, on the day we flew the clouds closed in over Kilauea about an hour after we were there, so that most people that day were unable to see the lava flowing.

If you want photos check into the available equipment carefully.  Our helicopter said the windows opened; that was only about a four-inch by six-inch opening near the bottom of the window.  I could bend over and point the camera lens through the opening and use the LCD display to set up a picture, but it certainly wasn't convenient and I couldn't shoot forward or rearward or adjust any settings on the camera.  

If I flew again I would certainly look for a heli with no windows or at least windows that truly opened.  But helicopter options are much more limited on the Big Island. so sometimes you just have to take what you can get.


----------



## Mimi39 (May 7, 2009)

Put on some insect repellant -- lots of mosquitos there.


----------



## Cathyb (May 7, 2009)

Steve: Thanks for those heli pictures.  Now I KNOW I will never ride a heli again .  But at least I have seen the Waipio Valley thru your eyes.  We took the tour thru their valley years ago with the signing driver with no teeth.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Steve: Thanks for those heli pictures.  Now I KNOW I will never ride a heli again .  But at least I have seen the Waipio Valley thru your eyes.  We took the tour thru their valley years ago with the signing driver with no teeth.


The pics I posted are not the Waipio Valley; they are the Waimanu.  The only way into Waimanu is by foot.  You can get there by descending into the Waimanu, then crossing the next set of cliffs.  Or from the other direction you can start hiking at Polulu then cross two set of ridges. It's a hike I would like to do sometime.  Need to talk one of my kids into doing it with me, though.

****

But if you're not up for the heli ride, how about a mule ride into Kalaupapa, instead??


----------



## Cathyb (May 8, 2009)

lynne: Wow, so much rain!  Ever wish you were back in New York  ?


----------



## DonM (May 8, 2009)

Wow - Great Pictures & Great Advice

thanks everyone
don


----------



## lynne (May 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> lynne: Wow, so much rain!  Ever wish you were back in New York  ?



Weather is improving every day where we are back into a 'normal' pattern.  Sunny and warm in the morning with cloud cover and mist in the afternoon.  

Now that we have a new wood burning stove for those cold nights in the winter, we are very content.  Never thought twice about moving back to New York (we could not handle the noise and the traffic).  

Hopefully you can come visit us when you are here this summer - Lynne


----------



## We Love Fun (May 8, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But if you're not up for the heli ride, how about a mule ride into Kalaupapa, instead??



The mule ride is a great trip, too. We were amazed at the volume of the crashing waves and at the amount of mist in the air.


----------



## Cathyb (May 9, 2009)

Lynne:  Not 2009, but 7/2010 is when we will be in Big Island.  We 'gotta' get together -- been too many near misses


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 9, 2009)

Last time I was in Honokaa, some nice ladies apologized for the rain. I told them I was from Florida and our rain can knock you down. Not lately.


----------



## Mimi (May 11, 2009)

DH and I drove a jeep down to Waipio Valley in the spring of 2002 and thought it was a fun experience.  We returned with our son, DIL and 2 grandkids five years later, in the summer of 2007. DS still gets goosebumps recalling how petrified he felt driving the six of us up and down that treacherous road--all of us jam-packed in that mud-covered jeep. :hysterical:


----------



## Mimi (May 11, 2009)

Here is a picture of my son in Waipio Valley.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (May 16, 2009)

to Debi-absolutely spring for the heli tour on Kauai!  I did it 2 years ago (by myself, as the ex was not interested) and plan to do it again this summer when I take my boyfriend for his first time.  I can't come up with enough adjectives to describe the feeling you will get and the scenery you just can't see unless you do the heli tour.  I took some amazing pics and Blue Hawaiian Helicopters did a dvd of my ride, so whenever my memory gets fuzzy, I can feel it all over again in vivid detail.....

I can also vouch for the safety of Blue Hawaiian Helicopters, we had a safety switch that malfuntioned when they did the pre-flight check, and although the problem was just the switch, and nothing mechanical, they put us on a later flight just to be safe.  Although it wasn't great having to wait a couple hours, at least we knew they don't take chances.  It gave me a chance to shop, and I found a fabulous aloha dress in the small mall complex that their office was in.  Also, they gave everyone in my group the dvd for free because of the inconvenience (since we were already at the heli pad waiting to board when the problem was discovered).

As far as Waipio Valley, I was along for the ride when my ex decided that our rental Jeep would be just fine going down the steep road (and a couple local surfers caught a ride down with us as well).  I was freaking out, but luckily nothing bad happened, except we almost got stuck in the deep, soft sand from the beach at the bottom of the road when we were going back up.  It was scary but beautiful, the black sand beach, with the waterfall to the left, is where Kevin Costner's character lands in the end of the movie "Waterworld".  Plus a young couple came up to me with a camera and asked me to take a picture of her and her new fiance-he had just proposed to her in the Valley a few minutes before.   

If (when) I ever get back to Big I, I want to do the horseback tour into the back of the valley...something the ex wanted to skip in favor of fishing (and we didn't even see a fish, much less catch one).  If you decide to try it, 4 lo  and verrry slow.  Be aware on the way back up that those coming down have the right of way....and there is a blind turn coming down that I suggest you honk your horn because we would have had a truck on top of our hood, had the local coming down not honked there! 

good luck!


----------

